

Ask HN: ISO of cofounder - ab_initio

Hey all-<p>I posted a while back with my idea re: a reputation repository of sorts.  Here is the original text of the idea:<p>"Create a site that would be a reputation repository (pardon the alliteration). This repository would be similar to gravatars but deal specifically with establishing "universal" rep as opposed to avatars. Rep could be used for any type of crowdsourced site, news sites like HN or DIGG, blog stuff and I think much more. Obviously these interactions would have to be fleshed out a little bit, but I think it could certainly be a nice little addition to some sites."<p>In response, some commenters recommended thinking about combining various reputations (ebay rating, twitter followers etc.) into a single metric, and working with that.  Bringing this type of concept to fruition would likely need some fairly complex analysis, especially with regards to correctly weighting each component so as to come up with a meaningful score.<p>Another path might be to start with a simple up/down widget and monitor "karma" type points that way.<p>In any case, I would like to work on this, but I think having another brain thinking about it would be invaluable. So if anyone is interested in trying to get this off the ground, please send me an email at daftdg [at] gmail [dot] com.<p>Thanks!
======
scottyallen
Sounds interesting. However, what's the value add here, and to whom?

